# Unwanted Shelby Lindy



## bricycle (Aug 19, 2017)

Well no one wanted her so I made her into my "Rider"!
'33-'34 Lindy, Santi ~ Rust_trader
Added:
Modern 26" wheels/Nexus 7 spd. coaster, thanks Dan ~ Ozark flyer
Old looking modern saddle, thanks Mike ~ ingomike
Chain wheel, Gordon ~ Gordon
Thanks to the above for your parts/bike, she rides wonderful... I wuv her!  bri.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Aug 20, 2017)

Very cool!  Like the look!


----------



## Ed Minas (Aug 21, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2018)

any interest in this old girl (1933-4 Shelby Lindy, with og triple drops, a long sprg saddle? I paid 1,000.00+ plus shpg.) lamp, toy lindy plane w/repo mount available at extra cost. Only would sell because no one seems to want to pay what I need for Victor or my '47 Straight bar.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 10, 2018)

I really like it , should ride like a brand new bike , but have the early looks,  best of both worlds,  great job !


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 10, 2018)

bricycle said:


> Well no one wanted her so I made her into my "Rider"!
> '33-'34 Lindy, Santi ~ Rust_trader
> Added:
> Modern 26" wheels/Nexus 7 spd. coaster, thanks Dan ~ Ozark flyer
> ...




Congratulations, DAD!  But let her grow a bit more before you send her out into the world.


----------



## bricycle (May 23, 2019)

Thanks all.


----------

